# Small forum starting just for Folders.



## Pedaldog (24 Oct 2008)

It's new and will take time to warm up but give it a look anyway?

http://z13.invisionfree.com/Folding_World/index.php?


----------



## byegad (26 Oct 2008)

Also see the Folding Society web site.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Oct 2008)

One for Origamist, presumably...


----------



## DJ (27 Oct 2008)

byegad said:


> Also see the Folding Society web site.



Ihad a relative , who spent most of his time folding things whenever he came to see us!
Perhaps he would like it?


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2008)

Have you flagged this up on the Yahoo Brompton, Birdy Moulton lists etc?

It might also be worth posting on the Bike Forums folding bike section - it's very active over in the US.


----------



## Origamist (27 Oct 2008)

HF2300 said:


> One for Origamist, presumably...



My partner is trying to ween me off fora...


----------



## HF2300 (28 Oct 2008)

Origamist said:


> My partner is trying to ween me off fora...




It was more the folding than the forum, unless I misunderstand the root of your user name...


----------



## Origamist (29 Oct 2008)

Here's something I made earlier:





http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3064/2948364027_3e47724a5e_o.jpg


----------



## Pedaldog (12 Jan 2009)

Getting there slowly, as is the way with Most folders!


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2009)

I see there are no topics in the Raleigh/BSA section


----------



## velocipede2288 (19 Feb 2009)

What folders do you own? I have a dahon 7speed and a Ezfold.


----------



## sheddy (19 Feb 2009)

Don't forget the A to B people http://www.atob.org.uk/


----------

